# How to Accelerate your Wing Chun and Become a Machine



## bogdan.sifu (Jan 29, 2014)

You can get the Free PDF here: _<link deleted by administration - jks9199>_


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks.
After reading your five step pdf , I have already started to experience some astonishing results.
So much so , that I have even got my wife and son into it as well.


----------



## geezer (Jan 29, 2014)

bogdan.sifu said:


> You can get the Free PDF here: www.addicted2wingchun.com



Dang, Mook, the program sure worked a lot better for you than me!

http://www.floatingbanana.com/artbackwash/Fat-Bot.png


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 29, 2014)

geezer said:


> Dang, Mook, the program sure worked a lot better for you than me!
> 
> http://www.floatingbanana.com/artbackwash/Fat-Bot.png



Cut down on your oil intake mate and you might get rid of that "oil gut" you've got there.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 29, 2014)

Well since I have always bee intrigued by Wing Chun I thought I would give it a try as well.....

So...whaddya guys  think






Awesome huh!


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 29, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well since I have always bee intrigued by Wing Chun I thought I would give it a try as well.....
> 
> So...whaddya guys  think
> 
> ...



Hmm , good stance , and weight nicely sunk down.

But your structure needs a lot of work I'd say.


----------



## wtxs (Jan 29, 2014)

bogdan.sifu said:


> You can get the Free PDF here: www.addicted2wingchun.com



Wing Chun Kung Fu

There is no hidden secrete to accelerate your skill, it all had been laid out in the definition of KUNG FU.   Become a WC fighting machine is easy ... just join you favorite local McDojo. :duh:


----------



## Takai (Jan 29, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> Hmm , good stance , and weight nicely sunk down.
> 
> But your structure needs a lot of work I'd say.



I would almost say to much emphasis on maintaining the root.


----------



## 6vior (Jan 31, 2014)

why? :'(


----------



## Takai (Jan 31, 2014)

6vior said:


> why? :'(



Because that root is going nowhere.....at anytime.


----------



## jg_wc (Mar 5, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well since I have always bee intrigued by Wing Chun I thought I would give it a try as well.....
> 
> So...whaddya guys  think
> 
> ...



what lineage is that from?!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2014)

jg_wc said:


> what lineage is that from?!



If is &#31119;&#29305;&#39118;&#26684; from &#20136;&#21033;·&#31119;&#29305; 

You can check that here


----------

